# Purina Pro Plan (Lamb & rice vs Chicken and rice)



## Fallenskies (Dec 19, 2020)

Hi all,
We’re bringing our sweet pup home next Saturday and we’re still debating on what we are going to feed him. There’s so much information out there on the best things to feed a GR and I’ve also received some information from a friend who has one.
She explained to me that chicken is not good for GR as they don’t tolerate it well. She then suggested Purina pro plan lamb or salmon.
My puppy currently on Purina puppy chow and my breeder is going to send us home with some to help ween him.
I went ahead and purchased Purina Pro Plan chicken and rice as well as the lamb in rice until i decide which one will be best.

Can someone please give me some insight on Purina pro plan? What has been your experience with chicken/rice and lamb/rice?


----------



## Dunmar (Apr 15, 2020)

Chicken is a great source of protein for dogs, including Goldens unless there is an allergy which can happen with any breed


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

My Golden's have always done well with chicken. Just be sure when you change foods that you do it very gradually. I give a few bites of the new food for several days then mix 1/4 new with 3/4 old for a week or so, then 1/2 and 1/2 for another week or longer, then 3/4 new...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I would continue to feed the same food the Breeder is feeding the litter for a few months. 

If your pup continues to do well on the food and doesn't have any problems, if you wish to change to something else you can but do it gradually. 

Some dogs don't do well on chicken, I've always fed Salmon.


----------



## Skywolf20 (Jan 24, 2021)

Wolfgang’s breeder had him on Purina Pro Plan Large Breed Puppy which I know is available in chicken not too sure of the lamb. Like the others said, you will want to feed the pup what the breeder has for a few days and slowly change over to the new food. Most would suggest that you get the large breed puppy food because regular puppy food is formulated for large dogs like Goldens and keeps their growth in check. Other puppy food can cause them to grow too quickly.


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

Stay with what the breeder has been using for a couple of months or more. Any food change can cause *diarrhea*. Also, get some of the breeders water that they use for the pups, that too can cause problems. Gradually, as noted above, shift the pup over to your water and food. The pup should stay on some form of puppy Large Breed chow for at least 6 months, many go a full year. I have used Purina for years and I have always found it to work well on our Goldens. Chicken is fine as are most proteins, provided your pup does not show an allergy to any of them...don't over think this, go with a good brand that has a long proven record with few or no recalls....and if your pup likes it and has no allergies to it...it will be fine....


----------



## Fallenskies (Dec 19, 2020)

3goldens2keep said:


> Stay with what the breeder has been using for a couple of months or more. Any food change can cause *diarrhea*. Also, get some of the breeders water that they use for the pups, that too can cause problems. Gradually, as noted above, shift the pup over to your water and food. The pup should stay on some form of puppy Large Breed chow for at least 6 months, many go a full year. I have used Purina for years and I have always found it to work well on our Goldens. Chicken is fine as are most proteins, provided your pup does not show an allergy to any of them...don't over think this, go with a good brand that has a long proven record with few or no recalls....and if your pup likes it and has no allergies to it...it will be fine....


Needed to hear the “don’t overthink it” part. I’m going to get him a bag of what the breeder has him on and give him the purina pro plan chicken a few months in and see how it goes. Best to start somewhere I suppose and ruling a problem out that doesn’t exist yet might not be the best option. Thank you all for your replies!


----------

